# Good yet horrible day...



## rdneckhntr (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I went out to that same lake in my last post today. My boat caught 31 bass not counting bluegill. The other two caught 35 and 21. Well that was the good news...bad news is that no pics were taken and all the pics from the last trip are lost unless my phone gets fixed... I was standin up front and a buddy was runnin the trollin motor in the back when we hit a log that we didnt see...the boat stopped and i didnt. I went in clothes, phone, wallet, and pole all... They all seemed to think it was funny even though i didnt find it all that amusing.


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2007)

Your ok and no one got hurt, so yes it was funny :wink: 

Now the phone situation..that stinks. Did you at least save your wallet?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2007)

It is funny because it happened to someone besides me! :lol: 

Glad to hear that you were not injured (except for your pride). Did you leave a ring around the lake?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 7, 2007)

Lol Well my wallets dryin out right now and Ive got my phone wrapped up in towels. Im hopin it will dry out and still be usable so I dont gotta go pay $100+ for a new one. 


Oh yea I forgot to mention my grandpa let me use a new 3HP motor. It wouldnt fit on the boat with the trolling motor at the same time so we kept havin to switch it and it wouldnt run full throttle and it leaks gas....bad...


I fell in probably 20+ feet of water so Im glad everything stayed in my pockets...especially my keys and wallet lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey - with the cell phone

1. Take out the battery asap and do not try to turn it on until it is fully dry

2. I dropped mine in the lake (I fished it out by following the bubbles) and when I got home I turned the oven on low, once the oven was warm I turned off the oven and left it in overnight. Came back as good as new!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 7, 2007)

The battery and sim card is out right now...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 7, 2007)

I forgot to mention we did manage to catch a little musky. He was probably only about a foot long but its still pretty cool.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad to read no one was hurt. That stinks about your phone!! I lost a cell phone a few years back. I was getting in my uncles crawdad and I guess he thought I was already in. I was standing on a small wall and had one leg in the boat and the other on the wall. He had his 36# TM on number 4 and I could only stretch so far. Long story short I went in the water and my cell phone was no longer any good  I also had a few cold pops before this happend :wink: so I am sure I was completely at fault lol.



fishnfever


----------



## Icefisher15 (Jun 7, 2007)

My brother fell through the ice with his phone and i heard putting your phone in a bag of rice will absord all of the water, sure enough his phone went from soaking wet to dry and in working condition.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 8, 2007)

I was gonna try the rice thing but we dont have any. I put the battery in it this mornin(sim card is in my lil bros phone im usin...) and it turned on and stayed on. Ill try it all out later tonight n see if it works again...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 8, 2007)

YES....phone works and I got pics from the last trip still on it. Next time im out ill send the pics to my email then post em(dont have service at my place)


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> YES....phone works and I got pics from the last trip still on it. Next time im out ill send the pics to my email then post em(dont have service at my place)




Thats great rdneckhntr!! so all in all every thing is okay. I always tell my self that I am not going to take my phone on the boat. After 20 minutes or so I realize I have my phone #-o . Of course by this time I am comfortable at my spot and say next time I will leave the phone in the truck. Hasn't happened yet though lol.


fishnfever


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 9, 2007)

I almost always put it in my tackle box...i just forgot about it this time because ppl kept callin me and I got lazy...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 16, 2007)

Bad news= my phone died lastnight... good news= i got a new one today and got my pics over to the new one so i should have pics to post soon...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

PICS...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

more pics...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

and heres proof that ive been trying NEW THINGS...*jigs*...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

ok last one for now...these were the 2 biggest caught of the day...*the guy in the red shirt is not me its a friend of mine who is mainly the only person i fish with anymore...


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome fishing man! That looks like amazing jig fishing water.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

yea its ALL standing timber. Theres just enough of a path for boats to go through. Its a small 10HP lake. Ive really started jig fishing lately and ive caught a few out of there with one...Ive thrown that brown one in the bass' mouth and then a brown and green pumkin eakins jig so far.


----------

